# Samy Deluxe unter Beschuss ! (TAZ,SZ,VICE) Hitler war doch Österreicher/Deutschland halt dein Maul!



## hasim81 (2 März 2009)

Man hat nur drauf gewartet.Was haltet ihr von der Sache?
Übertreibt Samy oder nicht?
Die ganzen Artikel zusammengefasst findet ihr hier:

ZUM ARTIKEL


----------



## Buterfly (3 März 2009)

Hier mal der Videoclip dazu:

​
Erstmal wird in dem Text wieder nur ein Teil des Songtextes angeschaut und völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Mit 90% was er darin sagt, hat er meiner Meinung nach Recht. Es geht eigentlich nur um die beiden Zeilen



> Und wir haben kein Nationalstolz und das alles bloß wegen Adolf -
> ja toll schöne Scheiße der Typ war doch eigentlich 'n Österreicher


Und das Problem dabei ist, dass hier alles an einer Person festgemacht wird. Es wird so hingestellt, wie wenn alles nur an Hitler lag und wenn es ihn nicht gegeben hätte, hätte es auch kein Drittes Reich gegeben. Das Problem war allerdings nicht Hitler selbst, sondern dass solch ein System an die Macht kommt. Aber dies zu diskutieren gehört glaub ich hier nicht her.

Die Zeitungen haben meiner Meinung nach versucht, wieder aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten zu machen; und da kommt der "böse" deutsche Hiphop genau richtig.

Die sollten lieber mal über richtig harte und demokratiefeindliche Songtexte diskutieren, die es zu kaufen gibt, und sich nicht an 2 Textzeilen aufgeilen, nur da man sie verschieden auslegen kann.

​


----------



## astrosfan (4 März 2009)

:thumbup:
Stimme Dir voll und ganz zu, Buterfly :thumbup:
Möchte noch hinzufügen, dass die Medien sich mal mehr um demokratiefeindliche Politiker im Amt kümmern sollten. Zu finden in fast allen Parteien. Finde ich beängstigender als das sich Auseinandersetzen mit der Materie in Songform.


----------

